# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Fhrberfahrt Spanien Festland nach Lanzarote

## windsurfingfehmarn

Moin zusammen,

ich plane einen Europatrip mit einem Freund zusammen. Wir wollen von Cadiz oder Huelva mit der Autofhre nach Arrecife (Lanzarote). Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Wo bucht man am besten (gnstigsten)?

Gru
Luc

----------

